# Getmail/postfix verändert mailheader



## he-du (3. Nov. 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ein schwerwiegendes problem. Und zwar rufe ich von unserm Exchange die mails mit getmail ab. Diese werden auf dem Server postfach gespeichert und dann von einem PHP script abgeholt. Im Squirrle mail wird auch alles immer richtig angezeigt also richtiger absender und so. Aber das PHP script interpretiert den header scheinbar anders und erkennt als absender nur "Getmail@server.firma.de" das macht natürlich bei einem ticketsystem gar keinen sinn.


```
[B]Return-Path:[/B] <[URL="http://wki014.wki.fraunhofer.de/webmail/src/compose.php?send_to=getmail%40wki014.wki.fraunhofer.de"]getmail@wki014.firma.de[/URL]>
[B]Delivered-To:[/B] [URL="http://wki014.wki.fraunhofer.de/webmail/src/compose.php?send_to=qa-workdesk%40wki.fraunhofer.de"]workdesk@firma.de[/URL]
[B]Received:[/B] from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
        by wki014.firma.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 38EAE10341
        for <[URL="http://wki014.wki.fraunhofer.de/webmail/src/compose.php?send_to=qa-workdesk%40wki.fraunhofer.de"]workdesk@firma.de[/URL]>; Mon,  2 Nov 2009 15:25:03 +0100 (CET)
[B]X-Virus-Scanned:[/B] Debian amavisd-new at wki014.firma.de
[B]Received:[/B] from wki014.firma.de ([127.0.0.1])
        by localhost (wki014.firma.de [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
        with ESMTP id Td2zRSlB-Jwy for <[URL="http://wki014.wki.fraunhofer.de/webmail/src/compose.php?send_to=qa-workdesk%40wki.fraunhofer.de"]workdesk@firma.de[/URL]>;
        Mon,  2 Nov 2009 15:25:02 +0100 (CET)
[B]Received:[/B] by wki014.firma.de (Postfix, from userid 5001)
        id AE6C110342; Mon,  2 Nov 2009 15:25:02 +0100 (CET)
[B]Delivered-To:[/B] unknown
[B]Received:[/B] from XXX.XXX.XXX.20 (XXX.XXX.XXX.20) by wki014.firma.de with
      IMAP4; 02 Nov 2009 14:25:02 -0000
[B]Received:[/B] from IST008.firma.de ([XXX.XX.XXX.8]) by wki020.firma.de with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
         Mon, 2 Nov 2009 15:22:10 +0100
[B]Content-class:[/B] urn:content-classes:message
[B]MIME-Version:[/B] 1.0
[B]Content-Type:[/B] multipart/alternative;
        boundary="----_=_NextPart_001_01CA5BC7.DD1E4368"
[B]X-MimeOLE:[/B] Produced By Microsoft Exchange V6.5
[B]Subject:[/B] asdcasdc
[B]Date:[/B] Mon, 2 Nov 2009 15:22:10 +0100
[B]Message-ID:[/B] <08274151ECA25A469D583F00C4C4416038A4AC@ist008.ist.fraunhofer.de>
[B]X-MS-Has-Attach:[/B] 
[B]X-MS-TNEF-Correlator:[/B] 
[B]Thread-Topic:[/B] asdcasdc
[B]Thread-Index:[/B] Acpbx90jQNjr2xbHR7+fT6r5oDtahg==
[B]From:[/B] "Friede, Tobias" <[URL="http://wki014.wki.fraunhofer.de/webmail/src/compose.php?send_to=tobias.friede%40ist.fraunhofer.de"]mein.name@firma.de[/URL]>
[B]To:[/B] <[URL="http://wki014.wki.fraunhofer.de/webmail/src/compose.php?send_to=qa-workdesk%40wki.fraunhofer.de"]workdesk@firma.de[/URL]>
[B]X-OriginalArrivalTime:[/B] 02 Nov 2009 14:22:10.0250 (UTC) FILETIME=[DD46BAA0:01CA5BC7]
```
Gruß
Tobias

ps. wann kann man denn mit einer doku für ISPconfig 3 rechnen? Ohne ist das wirklich sehr schwirig


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2009)

Dann musst Du mal in das PHP script schauen, es scheint fälschlicherweise den returnpath header anstatt des from headers auszuwerten.



> ps. wann kann man denn mit einer doku für ISPconfig 3 rechnen?


Schwer zu sagen, das hängt davon ab wann sich ein freiwilliger meldet, der sie schreibt. So ist das bei OpenSource, alle wollen immer irgend was haben aber selber was machen will keiner.


----------



## he-du (3. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Schwer zu sagen, das hängt davon ab wann sich ein freiwilliger meldet, der sie schreibt. So ist das bei OpenSource, alle wollen immer irgend was haben aber selber was machen will keiner.


Naja das ist für einen außenstehenden aber sehr sehr schwirig zu machen ...  ich kenne es von anderen OpenSource projekten das von den entwicklern eine version in englisch veröffentlicht wird die von der community in alle möglichen sprachen übersetzt wird.
Das soll kein angriff oder so sein es ist ne toppsoftware, keine frage, aber ohne doku wird das einige abschrecken die eventuell später einen beitrag leisten könnten


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2009)

Sagen wir mal so, über 80% aler in ISPConfig vorhandenen Funktionen sind für jemanden mit etwas Kenntnissen von Hosting Servern selbsterklärend, also kommen schon mal ein paar tauend Leute in Frage, die ein manual schreiben könnten. Ich gebe hier schon mehere Stunden pro Tag kostenlosen Support und schreibe die ISPConfig Software, mehr ist nicht drin. Ihr wollt dass ich ein manual schreibe, kann ich gerne machen, dann gibt es aber hier keine Antworten mehr für ein paar Monate von mir und auch keine ISPConfig updates.


----------



## he-du (3. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Sagen wir mal so, über 80% aler in ISPConfig vorhandenen Funktionen sind für jemanden mit etwas Kenntnissen von Hosting Servern selbsterklärend, also kommen schon mal ein paar tauend Leute in Frage, die ein manual schreiben könnten. Ich gebe hier schon mehere Stunden pro Tag kostenlosen Support und schreibe die ISPConfig Software, mehr ist nicht drin. Ihr wollt dass ich ein manual schreibe, kann ich gerne machen, dann gibt es aber hier keine Antworten mehr für ein paar Monate von mir und auch keine ISPConfig updates.


ok wenn das so ist das es für 80% der leute selbsterklährend ist ok. Das ist bei vielen anderen anwendungen nicht so. Für mich auch noch nicht ich bin noch azubi und muss mich auch erst einmal in die materie einarbeiten. Wenn das passiert ist versuche ich auch in den support foren leuten die in der selben situation sind wie ich es war zu helfen. Das ist mein beitrag mehr traue ich mir in den meisten fällen wissenstechnisch nicht zu.

Eventuell auch mal nen allgemeinen aufzuf zum schreiben eines manuals machen??


----------

